# Cafe Zojo - Urbana, IL



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Hey everyone! A brand new coffee shop is opening in Urbana next month. We will be serving Intelligentsia coffee on a lovely La Marzocco. Keep an eye on our pour-overs, as we will be rotating in guest roasters and Intelli's single-origins.

Like us on Facebook: Cafe Zojo*

www.cafezojo.com

2740 S. Philo&#8230;

More...


----------

